# poachers



## chase870 (Dec 24, 2008)

This is what their trucks look like, catch em if you can


----------



## shawn mills (Dec 24, 2008)

Why didnt you just have their tags run or call the law?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2008)

I wish I could find my poachers trucks this year..I'll promise they could not leave in them!


----------



## chase870 (Dec 25, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> Why didnt you just have their tags run or call the law?



The law was called and didnt want to do a thing other than suggest they leave, christmas eve etc. DNR was on the way and the law wouldnt make em wait. It aint over yet.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 25, 2008)

chase870 said:


> the law wouldnt make em wait



When I used to have problems, that is the exact reason I kept a valve stem remover in my truck.  Remove, deflate, replace. No damage done and ample time allowed for ranger to show up.


----------



## hoochfisher (Dec 25, 2008)

just me, but i keep a air pump in my truck. so i say leave the valve stem out. they wont hold air that way! they aint going nowhere!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 25, 2008)

I was thinking more on the lines of a 300 wsm through the block.WHOOPS!!!!!!!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Dec 25, 2008)

I always carry a valve stem remover it's a Buck fixed blade.  Works every time.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 25, 2008)

Draino down the gas tank and run like your life depended on it, because it will.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 25, 2008)

Or cut the gas line and light a fire. Heck they know what they are doing is illegal and they are trespassing too.
Burn baby burn!


----------



## TAG (Dec 25, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Or cut the gas line and light a fire. Heck they know what they are doing is illegal and they are trespassing too.
> Burn baby burn!



Boy......I hope I never make you mad.


----------



## RuggedNetwork (Dec 28, 2008)

Go mideval, have them drawn, quartered, lashed, hung and boiled in oil.  
Or just shoot their truck. After the first offering they'll be glad to fix their busted up rides. 
In my younger days I shot a poachers truck, Then I watched him through a spotting scope, come out of the woods get angry and promptly leave.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Dec 29, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Or cut the gas line and light a fire. Heck they know what they are doing is illegal and they are trespassing too.
> Burn baby burn!




i like hat idea! but id just slash the tires!!


----------



## oldman 45 (Dec 29, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, they can get you for damage to their property, you can have them arrested for tresspassing, but you can mess with their property.


----------



## redlevel (Dec 29, 2008)

I have been dealing with poachers and related thieves on the farm for 40 years, but I have never been stupid enough to do the things some of you are suggesting.  I was talking with a retired State Probation Officer supervisor over the weekend.  He told me about a farmer he knows who is convicted of a felony and has about two years to go on probation for pulling a stunt similar to some of the things y'all are suggesting.  People were fishing in his pond without permission and he nutted up on them, destroying some property and making physical threats, maybe involving a firearm.

Y'all sound like a bunch of internet commandos. What grade are you in?   

A practical consideration, especially for absentee landowners:  have you ever heard of retaliation?  I have heard people talk about pouring a bucket of nails where poachers are breaching a fence or property line with vehicles.  That works two ways.  What happens when you are back the next weekend and someone has poured nails at the main gate?  If you shoot a hole through someone's block, they are going to have a good idea who did it, and something is just liable to burn down on that farm next month.  I have seen one grain combine mysteriously catch fire in the middle of a foggy night.

You need to use some common sense and hush all the internet tough guy foolishness.  It sort of reminds me about Lewis Grizzard's story about the State Trooper making the passenger's "wish come true."   Look that one up if you don't know what I'm referring to.

By the way, I hate trespassers as bad as anybody does.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 29, 2008)

So what were they hunting?


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 29, 2008)

If you are planning on doging anything illegal I sure wouldn't have it written down anywhere, especially in a public forum.


----------



## Gote Rider (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like they are hunting rabbits. The black truck has a small dog box on it. If people keep going up on hunting leases every year you will see more and more poachers come out. The poor man can not afford to pay the high prices that some people charge. If a man wants a deer to eat he will shoot it. It my be in your front yard or on the side of the road.  I can sit in my back yard at night and hear gun shots all thru the night. People are shooting deer in the fields and on the side of the road. 8 to 10 shots a night is common. Its not right but its going to get WORSE. I dont blame the poachers I blame the land owners. They are the cause for it. Their Greed for money. The poor man has to eat and the poor man will eat. You will do what you have to do to feed your family. I am thankful that I have a place to hunt. If I did not have a place to hunt I would do what I had to do to feed my family.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Dec 29, 2008)

LET THE LAW HANDLE IT !  You have everything you need, the make, color and model of the vehicles, the tag numbers and you could have gotten the vin # off the vehicles and looks like a nice clear photo. Do the right thing ! Call the county Sheriff and the Game Warden.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 29, 2008)

Why did the cop not give them a ticket for trespassing at the least?


----------



## animalguy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks and well said Redlevel. The regret and expense of retalliation far outweighs any brief satisfaction that you get. Them doing the wrong thing gives you no right to do the wrong thing.  I did the wrong thing to someone else who did the wrong thing.  They got their property replaced, I got charged and breifly arrested.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Dec 29, 2008)

Gote Rider said:


> Looks like they are hunting rabbits. The black truck has a small dog box on it. If people keep going up on hunting leases every year you will see more and more poachers come out. The poor man can not afford to pay the high prices that some people charge. If a man wants a deer to eat he will shoot it. It my be in your front yard or on the side of the road.  I can sit in my back yard at night and hear gun shots all thru the night. People are shooting deer in the fields and on the side of the road. 8 to 10 shots a night is common. Its not right but its going to get WORSE. I dont blame the poachers I blame the land owners. They are the cause for it. Their Greed for money. The poor man has to eat and the poor man will eat. You will do what you have to do to feed your family. I am thankful that I have a place to hunt. If I did not have a place to hunt I would do what I had to do to feed my family.



If someone is in need of food, they probably wouldn't even have to hunt. They could let the game warden know their family's situation and he could and would probably bring them more venison than they could dream of eating. The Game Wardens confiscate many deer and would go out of their way to help a needy family. At least our Game Warden would. Ours in Hart County has a good heart ! I know the man and know what he is all about.


----------



## redlevel (Dec 29, 2008)

Gote Rider said:


> I dont blame the poachers I blame the land owners. They are the cause for it. Their Greed for money. The poor man has to eat and the poor man will eat. You will do what you have to do to feed your family. I am thankful that I have a place to hunt. If I did not have a place to hunt I would do what I had to do to feed my family.



This might be the biggest bunch of bullcrap I've ever read on here.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 29, 2008)

put a note on the window. This is your warning, next time you will go to jail for criminal tresspassing.
Write down the tag number and keep the photo.

When they come back call the law and insist arrest. They were warned, they are carrying guns,


----------



## red tail (Dec 29, 2008)

Gote Rider said:


> Looks like they are hunting rabbits. The black truck has a small dog box on it. If people keep going up on hunting leases every year you will see more and more poachers come out. The poor man can not afford to pay the high prices that some people charge. If a man wants a deer to eat he will shoot it. It my be in your front yard or on the side of the road.  I can sit in my back yard at night and hear gun shots all thru the night. People are shooting deer in the fields and on the side of the road. 8 to 10 shots a night is common. Its not right but its going to get WORSE. I dont blame the poachers I blame the land owners. They are the cause for it. Their Greed for money. The poor man has to eat and the poor man will eat. You will do what you have to do to feed your family. I am thankful that I have a place to hunt. If I did not have a place to hunt I would do what I had to do to feed my family.





IF THE POOR MAN NEEDS TO EAT MAYBE HE SHOULD SELL HIS $40k TRUCK AND FEED HIS FAMILY AND  THE OTHER ONE NEED TO GET RID OF HIS $1K+ DOG BOX AND THE EXTRA MOUTHS.!!!!!! 

last i check a WMA stamp was still pretty affordable???


----------



## oldman 45 (Dec 29, 2008)

Most everyone will allow rabbit hunting and squirrel or both after deer seasons closes if you will ask them.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Idea*



chase870 said:


> This is what their trucks look like, catch em if you can



      Frist thing you do when you find a poachers truck?

               Let the air out of the tires.

          It's hard to get away on flat tires.


----------



## MItransplant (Dec 29, 2008)

Is this your property or do you lease it?

We had a land owner lease rabbit rights to some guys once...right out from under us. He figured we only deer hunted.. sooooo.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2008)

I would like to know why the cops did not do anything...Maybe calling the sherrif's office and asking why no ticket was issued..As far as damging the poachers property,what is the law in GA about abandonded vehicles on private land?

I greee with mitransplant,make sure if you are leasing the property that the land owner did not give them permission..


----------



## 3397 (Dec 30, 2008)

If a vehicle is abandoned on your property, you have the right to have it towed at the owners expense.  If you damage their property and they can prove it, you take the ride.  I have people riding atv's on my lease all the time but they always seem to avoid confrontation with the members since they are all law enforcement. Your best bet is to call DNR and give them the detailed vehicle description, tag or vin number work great.  You have the pictures to prove they are present so turn it over to DNR and they will follow up on it.  You also have to sign a Landowner Affadavit with DNR which allows them to come on your land anytime and prosecute the poachers themselves.  If you don't sign one with them, you will be resonsible for trying to obtain a warrant for their arrest.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks  for the info 3397


----------



## SC Hunter (Dec 30, 2008)

red tail said:


> IF THE POOR MAN NEEDS TO EAT MAYBE HE SHOULD SELL HIS $40k TRUCK AND FEED HIS FAMILY AND  THE OTHER ONE NEED TO GET RID OF HIS $1K+ DOG BOX AND THE EXTRA MOUTHS.!!!!!!
> 
> last i check a WMA stamp was still pretty affordable???



If that's a 1 thousand dollar dog box then i got a GREAT deal on mine!!


----------



## RBaldree (Dec 30, 2008)

*Retaliation?*

I had thought about putting sugar in the gas tank, but the quick realization that I would potentially be held responsible for the damage makes me modify the thought somewhat...

What if I stuck a note that suggested that someone HAD placed sugar in the gas tank which would ruin the engine if it were driven before the gas tank was purged.  You could even go so far as to spill a cup or so of sugar on the ground adjacent to the gas cap, without placing any offending material in the tank...

Should hold them long enough for DNR to show up, without any damage done (except to their minds) to their actual vehicle...


----------



## fishbum2000 (Dec 31, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Draino down the gas tank and run like your life depended on it, because it will.



YEA NOW THATS A REAL GOOD IDEA..............NOT




RBaldree said:


> I had thought about putting sugar in the gas tank, but the quick realization that I would potentially be held responsible for the damage makes me modify the thought somewhat...
> 
> What if I stuck a note that suggested that someone HAD placed sugar in the gas tank which would ruin the engine if it were driven before the gas tank was purged.  You could even go so far as to spill a cup or so of sugar on the ground adjacent to the gas cap, without placing any offending material in the tank...
> 
> Should hold them long enough for DNR to show up, without any damage done (except to their minds) to their actual vehicle...




now thats funny right there and i bet it would work 

i like the way you think


----------



## money-dog (Dec 31, 2008)

Fake sugar in tank note,  now that would be classic


----------



## MisterClean (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone stupid enough to do what they are doing is also stupid enough to shoot you if you are stupid enough to disable their vehicles.

Don't be stupid.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not defending trespassers, but good rabbit hunting land is getting harder and harder to find.  The local rabbit hunters know that most deer hunters go home on Sunday and don't return until Friday during deer season, so they can hunt all week long with very little chance of getting caught.  Then, come January, they hunt weekends too.

We paid a $600 membership in a deer hunting club for about 10 years, just to be able to rabbit hunt the property.  We were constantly seeing signs that other rabbit hunters were hunting the property, even though we were supposed to have exclusive rights.


----------



## spaz1 (Jan 1, 2009)

do not agree with people hunting with out permission but any man that will mess up another person truck..... like sugar in gas, cuttting tires,ect,,,  is not much of a man. wait on them and have a little talk with them thats the way its done in the south


----------



## 3d foam killer (Jan 1, 2009)

redlevel said:


> i have been dealing with poachers and related thieves on the farm for 40 years, but i have never been stupid enough to do the things some of you are suggesting.  I was talking with a retired state probation officer supervisor over the weekend.  He told me about a farmer he knows who is convicted of a felony and has about two years to go on probation for pulling a stunt similar to some of the things y'all are suggesting.  People were fishing in his pond without permission and he nutted up on them, destroying some property and making physical threats, maybe involving a firearm.
> 
> Y'all sound like a bunch of internet commandos. What grade are you in?
> 
> ...



ya we all hate pochers butt 
this guys rite whoever he may be butt we hunt and we dnt poach yall treat hunting like a addiction in the wrong way hunting is suposed to be fun and wat if a kid comws along and reads yhis put a bullet in the block cutt the gas line come on be agood example


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't believe the police officer didn't do anything either.  It may have been Christmas Eve, but his disregard for the importance of the situation will only encourage the poachers to do it again, if not on your property, then on someone else's now that they think they won't get in trouble for it.  I would go down to the police station, ask for the captain or watch officer and file a formal complaint that will be on that officer's permanent record.  That's ridiculous!  Just make sure you are very polite about it and let them know you're concerned about the welfare of the community.  They should be happy to help you out in any way they can.


----------



## RJY66 (Jan 2, 2009)

redlevel said:


> This might be the biggest bunch of bullcrap I've ever read on here.



Hard to keep track ain't it!


----------



## Corey (Jan 2, 2009)

I can just about bet someone told them they could 
hunt there but you will never know cause you 
just assumed they were pochers.


----------



## 027181 (Jan 2, 2009)

RJY66 said:


> Hard to keep track ain't it!



x2 bud


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jan 2, 2009)

Chase 870.

I'm not sticking up for them, just curious.  Did you ask them if they had permission from someone else?  What was their story exactly?


----------



## yellowhammer (Jan 6, 2009)

*poacher*

My bet is that the LEO knew the poachers.First thing he probably did was run the tags.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2009)

> Looks like they are hunting rabbits. The black truck has a small dog box on it. If people keep going up on hunting leases every year you will see more and more poachers come out. The poor man can not afford to pay the high prices that some people charge. If a man wants a deer to eat he will shoot it. It my be in your front yard or on the side of the road. I can sit in my back yard at night and hear gun shots all thru the night. People are shooting deer in the fields and on the side of the road. 8 to 10 shots a night is common. Its not right but its going to get WORSE. I dont blame the poachers I blame the land owners. They are the cause for it. Their Greed for money. *The poor man has to eat and the poor man will eat. You will do what you have to do to feed your family. *I am thankful that I have a place to hunt. If I did not have a place to hunt I would do what I had to do to feed my family.



My bold.......RU Kidding me?

Somehow I doubt the owners of them trucks is a "Poor Man"........He's probably lugging around $1000 gun too!
If'n A Po mans gotta feedis famly byt hunting, he can get a license and a WMA stamp for about 10 + 9 +19=$38........ya got almost a million acres in GA you can hunt


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 12, 2009)

pit full of black panthers covered with leaves


----------



## chase870 (Jan 12, 2009)

Twinkie .308 said:


> Chase 870.
> 
> I'm not sticking up for them, just curious.  Did you ask them if they had permission from someone else?  What was their story exactly?



Sure did. If the guy had maned up and been honest I'd have more respect for him, but our conversation started out with a lie on his part, and several lies later it was almost funny to listen to it, just a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- useing up good air the rest of us could breath


----------



## Todd E (Jan 12, 2009)

Gote Rider said:


> The poor man has to eat and the poor man will eat. You will do what you have to do to feed your family.



To put an end to this "theory" attempting to be applied in this situation faced by chase870.........

This person has no problem feeding his family. 

EOD


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 16, 2009)

Amazes me how many folks who claim they 'gotta hunt to eat' drive fancy gas guzzling trucks, have cable tv and nice new atvs, not to mention how much money they can spend on cigarettes and beer. 
The word "poor" sure has undergone a drastic change in definition the past 20 years. Folks seem to have their priorities wrong.
Very few folks in this country "HAVE" to steal, poach and lie to get food. It's just easier than doing work they don't want to do or even getting out and looking for any sort of work to get by.
Causing permanent damage to anything that does not belong to you makes you more of a criminal that the poacher however. Sounds like a lot of folks have no respect for what is not theirs, be it land or personal property.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 21, 2009)

*redlevel*

Stop picking on their fine public, government educational attainment.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 21, 2009)

Gote Rider said:


> Looks like they are hunting rabbits. The black truck has a small dog box on it. If people keep going up on hunting leases every year you will see more and more poachers come out. The poor man can not afford to pay the high prices that some people charge. If a man wants a deer to eat he will shoot it. It my be in your front yard or on the side of the road.  I can sit in my back yard at night and hear gun shots all thru the night. People are shooting deer in the fields and on the side of the road. 8 to 10 shots a night is common. Its not right but its going to get WORSE. I dont blame the poachers I blame the land owners. They are the cause for it. Their Greed for money. The poor man has to eat and the poor man will eat. You will do what you have to do to feed your family. I am thankful that I have a place to hunt. If I did not have a place to hunt I would do what I had to do to feed my family.


I have a novel idea: Get a job!!!!!!!

This mentallity is the same as the folks who think that something is always owed to them.  Judging the 2 vehicles in the pic, it doesn't look like the poachers are poor folks.

A land owner has the legal and moral right to allow or disallow people on their property.


----------

